# Would these numbers cause headaches?



## lcoz (Nov 7, 2017)

Just got labs back:

TSH, high sensitivity <.01
T4 Free Non-dialysis 2.9
T3 Free Non-dialysis 4.2

I changed, a couple months ago, from WP Thyroid 65mcg to Synthroid 1.5 mcg. and have been having a headache most days.

Thanks in advance for any advice, suggestions, comments, etc.i


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Synthroid 1.5mcg? Is that dosage a typo? Also, it would be helpful if you could provide the reference ranges for the labs that you provided.


----------



## lcoz (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes, its a typo,  150 mcg.

Numbers with ranges (Sorry, though references were universal- shows how much I know - the numbers really confuse me despite reading about them repeatedly)

TSH, high sensitivity <.01 (reference range: .45 - 4.50 mU/L)
T4 Free Non-dialysis 2.9 (reference range: .8 - 1.7 ng/dL)
T3 Free Non-dialysis 4.2 (reference range: 2.0 - 4.8 pg/mL

Thank you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your numbers show you as fairly hyper, very low TSH and high FT4 (although your FT3 isn't terribly high, it is on the high side of the range). What symptoms are you having?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are over medicated. That would cause a headache. You should speak to your doctor about reducing your meds.


----------



## lcoz (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you both. I will talk to my dr about reducing meds.

I don't have too many symptoms - other than the headaches.


----------

